# carbon fiber



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

iv been looking into carbon fiber trim and iv read the other post on it here and i only have one question...how do you do the vacume procedure?is there a way to do it with no special tools?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Take a look at some posts on fiberglassforums dot com. There are a lot of guys there that have tons of experience doing that sort of thing.


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome i knew there would be a forum i was missing lol


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

customtronic said:


> Take a look at some posts on fiberglassforums dot com. There are a lot of guys there that have tons of experience doing that sort of thing.


+1

You can pick up lots of great info there.


----------



## faiz23 (Jan 29, 2009)

gonna be pricey


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

You are going to need some thick polly bags, a vaccum, a filter for the vaccum(you dont want resin in your vac) and a way to seal the bag after the air has been taken out. I would also recomend some sort of absorbing fabric to be placed in with the part to soak up any extra resin. Its pretty strait forward after that.

You can also lay fabric and resin just like fiber glass if its for a non-structural part (this is much easier too). Lay the fabric, brush on the resin, let cure, repeat if nessecery and then clear coat. Wet sand for the shine.

Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## 70 chevelle (Feb 14, 2009)

I have found some good info on racingcomposites.net . The site does not have as much information as fiberglass forums but it leans more toward carbon fiber techniques.


----------



## Ti. (Jan 30, 2008)

faiz23 said:


> gonna be pricey


Not much about this hobby is cheap though.


----------

